# EVO coupon here



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

Just thought I'd pass this along.

it's $7.00 off coupon for any Natura product. 

https://www.naturaadvantage.com/

I got mine for EVO. I am looking over the the P&G stuff and taking them at their word that the food is the same.

I had to switch back to EVO from Orijen as after several bags of orijen, a lot of my dogs hair fell out. Must have been something specific she was allergic to. I still think Orijen is a great food but it just didn't work for me.

I originally fed EVO but was having problems with loose poo so I tried Orijen with the above results. When she was on EVO her coat looked the best it ever has and her skin issues went away. So after the Orijen issues and educating myself a little (thanks to here and other sites) I decided to try EVO again and see if in fact it was due to overfeeding. It was. I worked with my vet and they set her daily amount of food and now everything seems to be going great.

her coat is really coming back and her poo is normal. She is 63lbs and the vet wants her to get down another 2-3 lbs.

She is a weim/lab (aka. silver lab) female just turned 4.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL It says I can't use my address as I already got a coupon, but I never got it. I had no idea you can only get one coupon EVER.


----------

